# Specials > Testing Ground >  Avatars in Motion

## canuck

In my on going education of things technical I need help with my avatar (again.)

Kingetter has PMed me a new moose.  Thanks for that!

But his PM had a moose in motion.  Once I transfered the photobucket link to the org the moose stopped walking.   Maybe there is some message that this Canadian's roaming days are over and that Caithness is the place to be.  But I think that it has more to do with a technical glitch.  

So, I would welcome replies from any problem solvers.

----------


## Tiger Jones

These glitches do occur sometimes and can be frustrating. But you already know that lol

You could try downloading it to your own machine first and then uploading to the Org from there.


I don't have avatar privileges here but I could test it on another forum if you can't get it to work.

----------


## canuck

Thanks Tiger Jones.

I shall try downloading to my machine.

----------


## canuck

No, that does not seem to have worked.  I shall keep trying.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Pity.

Can you point me to where the original is? I can have a look, if nothing else.

----------


## canuck

Thanks.  I have sent a PM.

C

----------


## canuck

It walks, it talks and it chews gum.

Thank you Tiger Jones.

----------


## Tiger Jones

My pleasure, C  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

Folks, the TJ miracle worker just made the moose a little smaller.

----------


## Sporran

Canuck, I like your walkin', talkin', gum chewin' moose avatar!  ::

----------


## pultneytooner

You may need to change the animation properties. Open them in an application for gif animations, like Animation Shop, and set them to loop indefinitely instead of playing just once.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> You may need to change the animation properties. Open them in an application for gif animations, like Animation Shop, and set them to loop indefinitely instead of playing just once.


I think in this case that it was a matter of the original animation dimensions being larger than the allowed limits. When the Org resizes an animated GIF, it can't store the information for all the frames (4 frames in this case) so it can only display the first. Resizing it in Animation Shop and uploading it again solved the problem.

----------


## Kingetter

Ironically, the pic came off another forum, though wasn't used as an avatar in that case.

----------


## Ricco

> I think in this case that it was a matter of the original animation dimensions being larger than the allowed limits. When the Org resizes an animated GIF, it can't store the information for all the frames (4 frames in this case) so it can only display the first. Resizing it in Animation Shop and uploading it again solved the problem.


Hi, Tiger Jones.

I'm trying to create a looped animation of images and have tried to download Animation Shop as a trial but was informed that it was part of PSP, so I downloaded that - still no Animation Shop though.  Any ideas?

----------


## Tiger Jones

Hi Ricco.

I know that Animation Shop used to come with Paint Shop Pro trial but since Corel took over from Jasc I don't know how they package it. I've had version 7 for a long time now and I've had no need to upgrade that so I'm not up with the latest on it but I think it's at version 10.


You can sometimes download older versions of software or even get them on magazine cover discs when they are promoting new versions.


I'll get back to you.

----------


## Ricco

> Hi Ricco.
> 
> I know that Animation Shop used to come with Paint Shop Pro trial but since Corel took over from Jasc I don't know how they package it. I've had version 7 for a long time now and I've had no need to upgrade that so I'm not up with the latest on it but I think it's at version 10.
> 
> 
> You can sometimes download older versions of software or even get them on magazine cover discs when they are promoting new versions.
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you.


Amazingly, there is a link within their own web site to download just Animation Shop... but it no longer works.

----------


## Niall Fernie

try here:

http://www.gifworks.com

allows you to much of what you can do with animation shop 'cept its free  :Smile:

----------


## Tiger Jones

> try here:
> 
> http://www.gifworks.com
> 
> allows you to much of what you can do with animation shop 'cept its free


Of course! >slaps forehead smiley<

I used to recommend that site myself but it's been so long since I've used it I forgot all about it.

----------

